# Apple tv ou airport express



## Trisdy (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir a tous
Bon voilà je m explique un peu
Je viens récemment d' investir dans un iMac 27p core i5 et je souhaite lire ma musique dans iTunes sur mon home cinéma et ça sans fil. J ai donc penser a l achat d' une airport express et la connecté a mon homecinema et en wifi a ma live box et voilà le tour est joué.
Mais avec l arrivé de la nouvelle Apple tv je ne sais plus quoi choisir car si j ai bien compris l Apple tv se connecte a la tv via hdmi ( qui est connecté a mon home cinéma ) puis se connecte a ma live box via wifi et ainsi je peux lire le contenu d' iTunes sur ma tv donc mon home cinéma.
N hésiter pas a me corriger si je me trompe.
Alors dans mon cas quelle serai la meilleurs solution et svp pouvez vous m en dire plus ou m expliquer un peu le fonctionnement de l Apple tv car bêche suis pas sûre d' avoir tout compris
Merci d' avance pour vos réponse car je suis un peu perdu et je ne sais vraiment pas quelle produit acheté ( mon utilisation sera surtout d' ecoutef de la musique mais porquoi pas quelques films en streaming si cela est possible)
Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Onra (29 Septembre 2010)

Si comme moi tu as déjà un point d'accès wifi à côté de la tv, je trouve que la borne airport express fait doublon.

En dehors de ça, si on simplifie au maximum, le petit plus de l'AppleTV c'est le streaming de la video en plus du son.


----------



## U2forever (16 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, 

je prends le fil pour poser une question.

je viens d'installer l'apple tv 2 (avant j'avais une airport express) et j'espérais que l'apple tv la remplacerai..

suis je obligé de passer par la télé pour sortir le son de l'apple tv en utilisant airplay depuis le mac? comment utiliser la sortie optique branchée directement sur mon home cinéma?

c'est le dernier point qui me gene sinon ca à l'air d'être un super produit qui se vend bien mieux que prévu apparement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

en fait, le mac refuse de s'y connecter par airplay alors que l'apple tv va pourtant bien puiser dans itunes tout ce qu'il veut...


----------



## Gallagher (16 Octobre 2010)

Question compliquée...  et pertinente à laquelle je réponds... LES 2!!!!

En fait ça dépend vraiment de l'usage que l'on veut en faire.

J'ai une airport express depuis fort longtemps maintenant. Au tout début, ce petit bijou avait amené le wifi dans ma piaule d'étudiant (non tous les modems de faisaient pas wifi) et surtout l'indispensable airtunes.

Aujourd'hui, mon airport express est toujours là, connectée à une time capsule elle même connectée au modem. Elle ne sert plus qu'à airtunes et est reliée à mon home cinéma. Je ne pourrai absolument pas me passer d'elle, il n'y a qu'avec elle que j'écoute de la musique chez moi.

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai également ajouté une nouvelle apple TV à tout ce bazar. 
Il faut dire que je m'en sers avant tout pour le streaming video (et j'en suis bien satisfait d'ailleurs)

Alors verdict...
Hors de question pour moi de ne passer que par l'apple tv pour la musique. L'avantage de l'airport express c'est qu'elle est toujours dispo et toujours souple. J'ouvre iTunes, j'allume l'ampli et c'est parti, rien d'autre à faire.
Avec l'apple TV, j'ouvre iTunes, j'allume l'ampli, j'allume la télé, j'allume l'apple tv, je sélectionne la musique... et enfin c'est parti. Le mac en plus reste toujours de la partie car pas de disque dur dans ce nouvel apple tv.

Néanmoins, j'ai bien l'impression que la qualité du son est meilleure en passant par l'apple tv, surement grâce à la prise hdmi...


Bref, si l'apple tv est très prometteuse, elle reste bien moins souple et facile d'usage qu'une airport express si l'on ne s'intéresse qu'à la musique.


----------



## U2forever (16 Octobre 2010)

Merci Gallagher pour cette réponse rapide.

il n'empêche donc que ca devrait être possible (mais sans allumer la télé si on passe en direct par l'optique...) pourtant je n'y arrive pas...

et puisque je te tiens et que tu t'y connais, quelle peuvent être les raisons de ne plus détecter l'airport express? car j'ai voulu la brancher en wifi (et pas ethernet) dans une autre pièce juste à cote et je ne la detecte plus même après réinitialisation...

grrrr!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------

Gallagher ?

bon pour l'apple TV ca marche....j'avais brancher sur la sortie et pas l'entrée optique de mon home ciné..hum....hum..

donc tout marche comme je l'attendais pour l'apple tv...maintenant c'est l'airport exress qui fait des siennes...j'arrive à la detecter mais pas à le configurer...


----------



## U2forever (17 Octobre 2010)

Gallagher, si ca peut t'aider..

apple TV en veille, le fait de balancer de la musique par airplay active l'apple TV et en optique pas besoin de brancher la télé, donc on reviens à une utilisation totalement transparente et identique à l'airport express...

bonne journée

moi je vais tenter de raisonner cette airport...

je voudrais continuer à l'utiliser en airplay mais sans la branhcer en ethernet...


----------



## U2forever (17 Octobre 2010)

ca marche enfin mais impossible de savoir pourquoi je n'y arrivais pas avant car même manip...


----------



## Gallagher (17 Octobre 2010)

Désolé pour ce retour tardif mais je vois que tu te débrouilles bien tout seul... 

Alors quand la borne airport express n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire airport... 

Ça m'est arrivé parfois, mais jamais assez souvent pour me souvenir de ce qu'il faut faire.
As tu essayé de réinitialiser la borne??
Avec un trombone tu tiens enclenché pendant plusieurs secondes le petit bouton de redémarrage jusqu'à ce que le voyant clignote très rapidement.
Puis essaye de la retrouver à nouveau dans l'utilitaire airport.

Alors comme ça l'apple tv streame la musique directement. Très intéressant ça. Je m'en vais essayer ça immédiatement. Merci du tuyau 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h27 ----------




U2forever a dit:


> apple TV en veille, le fait de balancer de la musique par airplay active l'apple TV et en optique pas besoin de brancher la télé, donc on reviens à une utilisation totalement transparente et identique à l'airport express...



Effectivement ça marche. Ça marche même très bien.
Toutefois, si l'Apple TV s'allume sans problème, ne s'éteint pas tout seul ensuite. Tu me diras l'airport express non plus. Oui bon...
Peut-être une manip sur la télécommande pour forcer la mise en veille???


----------



## U2forever (17 Octobre 2010)

Rebonjour, tu es tout excusé ;-)

oui trombone et réinitialisation mais il ne voulait pas se configurer en se connecter sans fil à un réseau et accepter juste le se connecter en ethernet pour étendre un réseau...et au bout de différents bidouillages, ca a été bon, j'ai pu streamer sans fil le son dans la salle de bain...

pour l'apple TV sauf a reduire le temps de mise en veille...je ne vois pas d'autre moyen que forcer la mise en veille mais en allumant la télé...


----------



## dhalxav (17 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ce post interressant. 

Si j'ai bien compris en passant par la sortie optique de l atv on en fait une AirPort express
Mais quand on utilise l atv pour louer un film, le son sort sur la tv ou sur la sortie optique reliée la chaîne hifi?


----------



## U2forever (17 Octobre 2010)

Les deux mon capitaine.

aucun parametrage possible dans le menu.


----------



## Onra (18 Octobre 2010)

Salut je vois que tu as branché l'AppleTV 2 sur un ampli avec la prise optique. Est-ce que tu as constaté un son désagréable sortant de l'AppleTV ? une sorte de bruit sinusoïdal.

Je me demande si c'est mon AppleTV qui a un souci...


----------



## Wahrgenuhr (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,


J'ai lu avec intérêt ce post.
Je souhaite utiliser un Apple TV pour les films et séries achetées (un peu) et pour la musique (énormément).

J'ai un équipement hi-fi de bonne qualité et j'ai tous ma musique en format Apple Lossless (sauf musique achetée sur iTunes Store).

J'aimerais donc savoir avec certitude si la qualité du son qui arrivera aux enceintes de ma chaîne hifi sera aussi bon que si ce même son sortait directement des enceintes de mon Mac ? En gros si avec le wifi et le câblage il n'y avait pas perte de qualité d'un son intentionnellement encodé en ... Lossless.


Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------

